# Good potential



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Last night I was out in the dark, wind and rain with WD for his last potty trip when a large branch came crashing down close to him. It startled both of us.
WD looked, didn't bark but went over and checked it out without panicking. It might not be an heroic story but he definitely showed good potential as a stable protective dog and I am so proud that he showed me that.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Where is the "like" button. I know Rocco would've freaked out and barked, run, etc.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good boy WD!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> Last night I was out in the dark, wind and rain with WD for his last potty trip when a large branch came crashing down close to him. It startled both of us.
> WD looked, didn't bark but went over and checked it out without panicking. It might not be an heroic story but he definitely showed good potential as a stable protective dog and I am so proud that he showed me that.


 
How old is he?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

codmaster said:


> How old is he?


Didn't see your post until now. He was 9 months at that time, now 10


----------

